# Stomach / below rib cage protection



## aussieinswitzerland (Aug 5, 2007)

Can anyone suggest or knows of any front protection that covers the abdomen area. I realize that a hard shell is not possible for movement reasons but maybe some type of soft protection or heavier elastic strapping.
My son has just recently had a 3 week stay in hospital (1 week in intensive care) after landing heavily on a handlebar end and rupturing his spleen, he is nearing his 3 month ban on riding.
I have googled various brands without much luck so any help or tips would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## cuneyt (Aug 21, 2007)

*...*

Gruezi in die Schwiz 

Last April, I had a severe crash on a downhill after a silly drop, where the handlebar's end hit me into the stomach and caused an hepatic (liver) rupture. I almost died on massive inner bleeding, rescued by a helicopter, spent 1 month on intensive care with 1 week of coma, lost 40 pounds of weight and it took me 4 months to be somewhat fit again. I have not been using any protection as I am rather riding XC/tour style. Needless to say, did not ride a bike since then. So I do understand how you (as my father did standing next to my bed) and your son would feel.

I made some research though and found out that there is only a few possibilities as most of the protectors focus on spine and chest only. One can go for motocross protectors as well, but they are not very comfortable I assume, especially if you don't ride downhill all the time.

Below the three options I found.

1) SixSixOne Core Saver 661










2) TroyLee Designs UPV 3800-HW Vest










3) Maybe TroyLee D. Victory Roost Guard Black










An alternative or complementary measure is to install a steer angle limiter. I found the Trickstuff Tricksatz, a German manufacturer:










Although I am not very sure about this one as it seems the maximum steer angle is still 90 degrees, which is enough to hit your stomach.

Anyways, as I did not ride once since my accident, I did not test any of the above mentioned items, so just a suggestion.

Hope your son gets well soon.

Cuneyt


----------



## cuneyt (Aug 21, 2007)

I forgot to mention another option. Lacross protectors such as the Adrenaline X Rib Pad could also be a solution.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Lots of hocky/lacross options.. dunno how they feel on a bicycle though.


----------



## aussieinswitzerland (Aug 5, 2007)

*protectors*

Thanks Cuneyt and electrik for the responses. In the end i bought the core saver from 661 which is not bad, but could be better. I did see in a snowboard shop yesterday quite a good front and back protector but did not have enough time to get a real good look and for him to try it on, will have go back for a better look when i have the time.
Cheers


----------

